# Panoramic Aspheric Rearview Mirror - 13"



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

http://www.etrailer.com/Mirrors/K-Source/KSRM1300.html

*K Source Mirrors - KSRM1300*
Blind spots making you twitchy? Clamp this extended-length rearview mirror over your existing mirror to reveal those pesky unseen areas.

Features:


Helps to eliminate blind spots on either side of your vehicle
Change lanes, merge or pass with peace of mind

Features an aspheric view
Curved lens at both ends of the mirror for a wider view than standard convex mirrors
Aspheric curve produces less distortion than other convex mirrors

Uses an optical blue lens
Reduces reflected glare from car lights, mist, fog, snow and water

Clamps onto your existing rearview mirror
Fits over most mirrors using a spring-loaded, fully adjustable mounting bracket


----------

